# Milwaukee 18V LiIon batteries



## bob7094 (Jan 3, 2008)

My big Christmas present this year was a Milwaukee drill set with 18V Li Ion batteries. The batteries seem to be perfectly sized for a trailing battery car. The batteries have five connectors while the drill only uses four. Since a proper battery has only two connections, does anyone know what the four connections are, and if there are any considerations to consider before using these batteries in a trailing battery car?

-- Bob Mills


----------



## TonyWalsham (Jan 2, 2008)

If a "proper" battery has only two connections, dare I venture to say these are "improper" batteries?


----------



## altterrain (Jan 2, 2008)

Posted By TonyWalsham on 02/08/2009 12:16 AM
If a "proper" battery has only two connections, dare I venture to say these are "improper" batteries?




Some guys are just born to be smart A's

Did you look inside the drill handle to see which pins are being used to supply power to it?

-Brian


----------



## Trains (Jan 2, 2008)

If you have a volt meter check across the terminals.


----------



## Paul Burch (Jan 2, 2008)

What is the amp hour rating? To me that would be a deciding factor if the battery pack is worth using. Most tool packs I have seen don't list it.


----------



## Ron Senek (Jan 2, 2008)

I use them in my trailing car. Get about an hour of run time with 4 SD45 pulling 30 cars. I use the outside terminals


----------



## Dan Pierce (Jan 2, 2008)

Unlike most battery packs, the Milwaukee is made so it can be installed backwards!!!! This is due to the drills, saws, etc. having a base where if the battery pack was on backwards, it could give you more room to work. 

Inside, you get 2 connections for each battery terminal thus giving a better current flow. 

Therefore this 'improper' battery is one of the best designs as you get 2 contacts for each side of the battery. 

PS, here in the Northeast USA, Milwaukee is considered to be one the best makers of power tools, and the battery line is very robust.


----------



## Torby (Jan 2, 2008)

How clever!


----------

